# Music Allusions! (Game)



## Huilunsoittaja (Apr 6, 2010)

As inspired by MalariaMan, and Weston, here's a little experimental game. I call the motif/allusion, and I want as many examples listed of that allusion as possible! Once we think we ran out of examples, someone else can call a new one. I'll start us off...

Give as many examples of you can of classical music that uses _Beethoven's 5th!_ (Any part of the 5th symphony, but most notably the main theme of 1st mvmt, DUH-DUH-DUH-DUHHHH!)

(I'll add my own later *wink wink wink wink wink* oops, eye twitch there for a second... :tiphat

No one _dare _post the one I'm thinking of until I do! (Only people who know me would know what the piece might be)


----------



## musicrom (Dec 29, 2013)

Off the top of my head, I can think of Ives' _Concord Sonata_ and Schnittke's _Symphony No. 1_ (the latter quoting its finale). I'm sure I know more, just can't think of many at the moment.


----------



## hustlefan (Apr 29, 2016)

The only one I can think of is Falla's Three Cornered Hat, at 22:20 of this video


----------



## MoonlightSonata (Mar 29, 2014)

Mendelssohn's Wedding March from a Midsummer Night's Dream uses that motif quite a bit. And it might be a bit of a stretch but I think a version of it appears in the last movement of Mozart's 41st symphony.

Would your piece be by a Russian composer, by any chance?


----------



## James Mann (Sep 6, 2016)

musicrom said:


> Off the top of my head, I can think of Ives' _Concord Sonata_ and Schnittke's _Symphony No. 1_ (the latter quoting its finale). I'm sure I know more, just can't think of many at the moment.


Schnittke's 1st sounds like I'ves 4th, ironically


----------



## tortkis (Jul 13, 2013)

The beginning of Mahler's 5th?


----------



## James Mann (Sep 6, 2016)

tortkis said:


> The beginning of Mahler's 5th?


I was about to post that too


----------



## brianvds (May 1, 2013)

The most obvious example is from Beethoven himself, in the Appassionata...


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

An odd reverse allusion. The opening bars of the scherzo of Beethoven’s 5th are the same as the opening bars of Mozart’s 40th Symphony's finale, rhythm and key signature aside. Beethoven himself noticed this, since he quoted both on opposing pages in a sketch book of the time. Noted by Sir George Grove in the 1890s.


----------



## Stavrogin (Apr 20, 2014)

Shostakovic's Violin concerto no.1, in the beginning of the Passacaglia.


----------



## Huilunsoittaja (Apr 6, 2010)

There's one that hasn't been mentioned yet...






Muahaha! :devil:

Unless anyone can come up with more, I got some more ideas lined up


----------



## R3PL4Y (Jan 21, 2016)

Strauss's metamorphoses


----------



## Weston (Jul 11, 2008)

Looks like you're getting some great examples. Sorry I have been unable to think of any!


----------



## Huilunsoittaja (Apr 6, 2010)

We might have reached peak number of examples. So let's start new round!

Works that allude to the musical cryptogram BACH. For those who don't know what that is, look up works by Bach that are described to be using his name. BACH corresponds to 4 notes: B flat, A, C, B. He was first to do it anyhow  but afterwards it was used by many!


----------



## musicrom (Dec 29, 2013)

The only one I know of off the top of my head is Rimsky-Korsakov's _6 Variations on the Theme of B-A-C-H_.


----------



## Weston (Jul 11, 2008)

As you point out, there are many. I still had to look them up, but I'll pick one by an underrated composer I like a lot.

Charles Koechlin: Offrande musicale sur le nom de B-A-C-H, Op. 187


----------



## hustlefan (Apr 29, 2016)

There's also Liszt's Prelude and Fugue for Organ on B-A-C-H, S 260


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

Arvo Pärt: Collage sur B-A-C-H
Liszt: Variations on the name B-A-C-H
Reger: Fantasia and Fugue on B-A-C-H Op. 46
Schumann: Six Fugues on the name B-A-C-H Op. 60

There’s also a “Fantasia and Fugue on B-A-C-H” by Liszt, which may (or may not) be different from his Prelude and Fugue on the same name.


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

As a related question: Aside from the AoF, in which other works did Bach use his name?


----------



## Johnnie Burgess (Aug 30, 2015)

KenOC said:


> As a related question: Aside from the AoF, in which other works did Bach use his name?


Sinfonia in F minor BWV 795 in which first he used a transposed version followed by the original.


----------



## Chronochromie (May 17, 2014)

Poulenc - Valse-improvisation sur le nom de Bach, FP 62


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

Johnnie Burgess said:


> Sinfonia in F minor BWV 795 in which first he used a transposed version followed by the original.


Didn't know that one! But there's at least one more...


----------



## James Mann (Sep 6, 2016)

I'm sure Alfred Schnittke had some involvement in the Bach motif at some point, but my frail memory may be failing me. My uncle (long dead now) met him in the 80s.


----------



## Azol (Jan 25, 2015)

I am late, but still, I must add that the famous quote from Beethoven 5th makes it's appearance in *Il Viaggio a Reims* (as evident in 1985 Abbado recording).


----------

